# Winshield washer lights



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, I'm gettin a pair of them. (They may be ricey, but I like them) How do I hook them up to come on when I turn on the lights? What wire to cut into or splice into and stay under the hood? I don't really feel like rounting the wire alway into the car thru the firewall and running it off the light switch. Please let me know cause I have know idea how to wire it.

Can I wire it into my fog lights or side accessory lights?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ummm...........it might be smarter to not do that.........and run them off a switch, because a lot of places are giving tickets for those things.................................and don't tell me your local cops don't do it, because I'm 99% sure one of them will.

I highly suggest you wire them to a switch. it's a PITA, but it is also worth it.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

They are in fact against the law? Damnit! Oh well, never mind then. I already have the mirror tints on the window, don't need another reason for the cops to pull me over.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

really depends on where you live. in my area they're a so few few cars "hooked up" with a whole bunch of lights and what not that the only way they know they are illegal is because they say so on the packaging (really that much of a hicksville) they would probally only bust you if you have blue ones.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
It all depends if you want them on all the time or not. If you get white ones, they are most assuredly not illegal. Colored ones, well, thats another story.

Seth

P.S. I was thinking of getting these for my roof, whaddya think? Will the cops give me trouble?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

COUGH (RICE) COUGH


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey man, welcome to the cosmetic forum. There's going to be a lot of stuff you probably don't like here, but please refrain from negative comments like 'rice.' The man didn't ask your opinion, okay?


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I've heard of ppl getting pulled over for having blue nozzle lights. The police don't like _any_ blue lights. So why attract unnecessary attention, right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> *Okay, I'm gettin a pair of them. (They may be ricey, but I like them) How do I hook them up to come on when I turn on the lights? What wire to cut into or splice into and stay under the hood? I don't really feel like rounting the wire alway into the car thru the firewall and running it off the light switch. Please let me know cause I have know idea how to wire it.
> 
> Can I wire it into my fog lights or side accessory lights? *


I have the red ones. They are wired to the parking lights. Forgot which wire that I have spliced to. Red/Yellow. What model and year is your vehicle. Check the haynes manual to what the color of wiring is.

Out here in Cali, the cops are having ones disconnect it. For some strange reason, the blue, amber and green gets the attention from the law. Mostly it's the Hondas and Acuras are getting pulled over. Hmmmmm.


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

Please, he stated they were ricey in his first post, I simply confirmed. And btw in case you didn't notice mod this is a forum, it's based on peoples opinions. I didn't ask for your's and you gave it.



samo said:


> *Hey man, welcome to the cosmetic forum. There's going to be a lot of stuff you probably don't like here, but please refrain from negative comments like 'rice.' The man didn't ask your opinion, okay? *


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Alright, I was really trying to be nice in the first post and keep it civil, but you had to do it...

Look. Did you give any useful info? No. You gave your opinion. Mirrortints asked for information on how to wire them, and you didn't help the situation any by calling his choice of mods 'rice.'

I'm well aware that this place is built on opinions. I did not give you my opinion, I gave you a simple instruction, to play nice, and you don't seem to want do that, so I'm going to say it again, in the hopes that you catch my drift this time:

BE NICE, RESPECTFUL, AND HELPFUL, OR LEAVE; THESE ARE YOUR OPTIONS.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

here what u do.

get urself a wire testor and wire them to either ur blinkers or ur parking lamp.

you need to splice open the plastic cover and tape the wire on good.

the wire testor is used to test which wire is which and hook them up.

if all is good then it should light up no problem.


if u need more info hit me up.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay, I guess I will get them, I want the clear/white one's anyways. I don't want all different colors, I already have the white neon undercar lights. So I'm stickin with white, or blacklights. Hey Liuspeed, I got a 2001 and they don't make haynes books or chiltons for this year yet. Will any of the wires be listed in the instruction book for the car, or can you tell me more about where the parking lamps are?


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

LMFAO  Okay bro. I'll heed your advice 



samo said:


> *Alright, I was really trying to be nice in the first post and keep it civil, but you had to do it...
> 
> Look. Did you give any useful info? No. You gave your opinion. Mirrortints asked for information on how to wire them, and you didn't help the situation any by calling his choice of mods 'rice.'
> 
> ...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> *Okay, I guess I will get them, I want the clear/white one's anyways. I don't want all different colors, I already have the white neon undercar lights. So I'm stickin with white, or blacklights. Hey Liuspeed, I got a 2001 and they don't make haynes books or chiltons for this year yet. Will any of the wires be listed in the instruction book for the car, or can you tell me more about where the parking lamps are? *


your parkin lamps are your turn signals.

just tap into the turn signal wires and test out which is which.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Aight, but they won't flash, when I turn on my signals, will they?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

if u wire them 2 signals it will blink with signals. but if u wire to park lamp wire ( where the signal are but diff wire ) it will stay on


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

But how, exactly, do I find out what wire that is? I've never used a wire tester or anything like that. Do I ground the tester, then touch the positive to different wires and see if the needle moves? And, then I guess I would turn on my turn signal and if the needle moves, don't use that one, but use another one that only moves the needle when the parking lights are turned on? I guess after I learn how to use this tester thing, I can change all the shit in my car. 

I've been thinkin about changin my dome light to this, what do you think??? Any ideas?

http://jcwhitney.com/productnoitem.jhtml?CATID=53942&BQ=jcw2


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

A wire tester is simple to use, it's a light on a metal stick with a ground wire with a gator clamp. Simply attatch the clamp to a good ground, then test the desired wire with the light, if it lights up it works, if it doesn't, try another wire. 



mirrortints said:


> *But how, exactly, do I find out what wire that is? I've never used a wire tester or anything like that. Do I ground the tester, then touch the positive to different wires and see if the needle moves? And, then I guess I would turn on my turn signal and if the needle moves, don't use that one, but use another one that only moves the needle when the parking lights are turned on? I guess after I learn how to use this tester thing, I can change all the shit in my car.
> 
> I've been thinkin about changin my dome light to this, what do you think??? Any ideas?
> 
> http://jcwhitney.com/productnoitem.jhtml?CATID=53942&BQ=jcw2 *


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ok, here's how the corners work. they are both your parking lights and your turn signals. 3 wires go into your corners: a black one for ground (-), a red one for the dim filament or parking lamps (+) and a green one for the signal/bright filament (- when off, + when on).

I heard that the white nozzle lights are legal and the colored ones are illegal.

you can do 3 things with the nozzle lights:
>Have them go in with your parking lamps. You can wire them to your parking lamps by grounding the negative wire and tapping the positive wire into the 'red' corner wire. (switch optional)

>Have them blink with the signal. By grounding the negative wire and hooking the positive wire to the 'green' corner wire (on the appropriate side) the nozzle lights will only illuminate when the blinker flashes on the respective side.

>DO BOTH...because of the green wire functioning as both positive and negative (+ when on, - when off) and the property of LEDs to only flow in one direction, the leds will illuminate when the parking lamps are on, and when you activate the blinker, the LED will also flash opposite to the blinker. you can do this by hooking the positive wire to the red corner wire and the negative wire to the green corner wire.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Okay. got all that, I just have to buy a test light and use it. Now, can I just route the wire from the turn signal, or do I have to go through the firewall to the steering column???


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

GA16DE U R the man!!! You put that shit into words that I can understand! FINALLY!!! I like idea #1, just to turn on with the parking signals. Thanks so much.

P.S. If ur wrong I'm comin back to dog you out! j/k thanx again!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

psshhgoesmysr20 said:


> *LMFAO  Okay bro. I'll heed your advice  *


why was that funny?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Seva said:


> *why was that funny? *


It's not funny, he just seems to think I'm joking when I post.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

samo said:


> *It's not funny, he just seems to think I'm joking when I post. *


LMFAO!!!

j/k...gotcha


----------

